# SMF November 2016 Soap Challenge - Creative Colour Challenge



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2016)

Welcome to this month’s soap challenge. I am going to try something a little different this month. I always struggle with choosing colour when trying to make my soaps, I always tend to copy other people’s colour schemes or use palettes from places like design seeds. However there are many tools available, used by designers in all different fields to create colour schemes for their designs. 

This month we are going to try using an interactive colour wheel to create our own unique colour palettes from scratch and then make a soap using those palettes. There are a lot of free interactive colour wheels around, so you can use any one that you find easiest, just search the web for one. The one I like best can be found here - https://www.sessions.edu/color-calculator/

There are several different ways of using the colour wheel to pick out your colour scheme, they are called colour harmonies and you can read more detail about them here http://www.tigercolor.com/color-lab/color-theory/color-harmonies.htm 

Complimentary – Two colours that are completely opposite each other on the wheel
Monochromatic – Different shades of a single colour
Analogous – Shades that are next to each other around the edge of the wheel
Split Complimentary – Two shades adjacent to the compliment colour
Triadic – Colours that are evenly spaced around the wheel 
Tetradic – Four colours arranged in two complimentary pairs

It’s really very simple, so please don’t be put off by it seeming complicated, the colour wheel I have linked to just lets you click different buttons to see different colour harmonies for your original start colour. Start with one specific colour that you like and find that on the colour wheel, then choose the colour harmony that you want. You can then further refine your scheme by unchecking the lock box under the colour palette and making minor adjustments to the placing of the dots. You will then have your colour palette. Take a picture of your palette and create your soap using those colours. Also let us know which colour harmony you chose to use. 
You can use any design you like, and you can use any number of colours or just a single colour if you choose a monochromatic harmony. 

Below is a video of me talking through the interactive colour wheel and also a video of me making the example soap

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R3qpQjWRo4[/ame]

Any queries at all then just let me know. 

Please read all the rules below before participating.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2016)

Welcome to October's SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge all about colour and designing your own colour palette.

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You must use an interactive colour wheel to create a colour palette for your soap      design Here is the one I used - https://www.sessions.edu/color-calculator/
· Your colour palette must contain at least two colours or at least two different shades of the same colour. 
· You must use the colour palette to create your soap design and match the colours as best you can
· You can design your soap however you wish and use any kind of mould.
· For your entry, you must show a picture of your colour palette and at least one bar of your finished soap.
· Please tell us a little about the process behind choosing your colours, which colour harmony did you use?

Challenge Entry Thread Opens November 14, 2016.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes November 24, 2016.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 24th.
Winners Announced November 30, 2016.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on October 14, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign up list

1.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign up list

1.  TeresaT -  I am ALL about the color!!!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you Teresa, I know the challenge is a bit different and i've not been very active on the forum lately so I was worried no one would want to enter!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign up list

1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!!   Probably not but still


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 1, 2016)

Saponista, I love this month's free style challenge.  Your soap turned out lovely.  Those are my favorite combination; however, I substitute gray for the black.  My ceilings are gray and I've got lime, orange and eggplant colored walls in different rooms if my house.  I tend to use those tertiary colors in my soap quite often.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 1, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Sign up list
> 
> 1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
> 2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!!   Probably not but still




We're gonna nail this!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2016)

You should so do rainbows kc, getting a lovely red is so hard! You are both gonna nail it


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign up list

1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!!   Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge?  I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 1, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Thank you Teresa, I know the challenge is a bit different and i've not been very active on the forum lately so I was worried no one would want to enter!



That's crazy talk Saponista, you're highly respected!!!

I'm calculating how many more Christmas soaps I need to make and how to fit one into the challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign up list

1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign up list

1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents... I may change it now


----------



## crispysoap (Nov 1, 2016)

1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents... I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 1, 2016)

1. TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents... I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)


----------



## earlene (Nov 1, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents... I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 1, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents... I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 1, 2016)

Come on DeeAnna and Susie,  we all know you want to join us


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 2, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents... I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh wow!  Look what I found.  I was looking up the hex code for mulberry when I happened upon this. treasure trove of colors and hex codes.  (http://cloford.com/resources/colours/500col.htm)


----------



## Saponista (Nov 2, 2016)

That's a brilliant link thanks Teresa!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 2, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere 
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 2, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere 
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it!


----------



## asmita (Nov 3, 2016)

Can't join the challenge as I am new here but been following your challenges for last two months and drooling at all the attempts. 

I am going to add comments to many posts so that I can be eligible for challenges soon. All the best!


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 3, 2016)

I have many four letter words to say about my first attempt. It's in the oven now and I will understand but be severely disappointed if it doesn't turn out. 

We collected Lake Superior water this morning so I could attempt the Irish Spring dupe I'm planning for the brother in law (I'm going to call it Michigan Fall). As I was looking at colors I found the perfect scheme for what I was planning for my mom's Christmas present. I figured I could still use the water and clear the Brita filter for house water again (we collected near the oar dock and I wanted to be sure we didnt get too many nasties in it). I set up my colorants and was very happy to see that I think I had exact colorants (or close enough). I dumped my NaOH into the water, tossed the measuring cup, checked my oils, did not stir the lye and wondered why it wasnt heating fast. Measured my sodium lactate and the water heated to where I usually soap but I was confused because it was acting strange, panicked because when I went to mix the bottom of the cup was bumpy, started to combine everything, then realized that all my NaOH had clumped to the bottom of the cup and was stuck there. I had to tear apart the cup to get the chunk of lye out of it. I added extra water to dissolve my lye and ended up with three extra bars of soap when it was all said and done. But I also added too much titanium dioxide and now two of my colors are muted. I just want soap that soaps. 

Plus side to all this. My top turned out perfect but I dont know about the rest. I also didnt use up my FO in case I need to make a second batch for my mom. 

I'm going to go drink more and try to stop saying things on the internet for a while. (and yes, I am probably projecting onto my soap again. It's a bad habit that I need to break)


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 3, 2016)

Two attempts made last night.  One I know is a fail, crossing fingers on the second because I doubt I will be able to try again this month.  The fail was a new thing times 2 so I didn't have high expectations anyway.  I made a borax soap for my brothers.  I thought I would enhance it with beer, since they all love it.  It all turned out fine, except the beer didn't discolor as I expected, so it doesn't match the color scheme I tried for.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm finally getting my soap on this morning.  I picked my color scheme (the first day, actually).  But I haven't had a chance to play with any of it yet.  I'm going to try to print the palette now and play with the micas.  We'll see how it turns out.  I've got to account for the yellowish tinge to the batter when working on the colors...


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the nudge, KC. I got around to reading this thread only this morning, and am playing around with Saponista's color wheel and getting ideas. Problem is I'm not sure I have a wide enough palette of colors to really nail it properly. 

Mmmmm... <...rummaging around in my soaping cupboard...>



kchaystack said:


> Come on DeeAnna and Susie,  we all know you want to join us


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 6, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Thanks for the nudge, KC. I got around to reading this thread only this morning, and am playing around with Saponista's color wheel and getting ideas. Problem is I'm not sure I have a wide enough palette of colors to really nail it properly.
> 
> Mmmmm... <...rummaging around in my soaping cupboard...>



If you have red, blue, yellow, white and black - you have all you need!


----------



## queennikki (Nov 6, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 6, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!
16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 6, 2016)

Did my first try tonight.  Again did it live on FB so I could chat with friends while I worked.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2016)

You have waaaaaaayyyy more bandwidth than I do!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 6, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> You have waaaaaaayyyy more bandwidth than I do!



Haha.  Maybe so, but my broadband here is crap compared to what I had in Michigan.  Talking to my BF in the UK can be downright infuriating with lag and bad video.


----------



## newbie (Nov 6, 2016)

Are we allowed to use black and/or white as part of the color scheme, even if they aren't officially in the wheel schematic we choose? By that I mean using black and/or white with the colors in the triads or with complimentary colors or monochromes, etc...


----------



## dibbles (Nov 7, 2016)

newbie said:


> Are we allowed to use black and/or white as part of the color scheme, even if they aren't officially in the wheel schematic we choose? By that I mean using black and/or white with the colors in the triads or with complimentary colors or monochromes, etc...



I would think so, since black was used in the demo. If the try I did today doesn't work out, and I'm thinking there's a better than good chance it won't, I would like to know for sure too.

Now I'm wondering if what I did was within the guidelines. I picked one color, then clicked on 'add a color' in the top selection, and then used a analogous scheme. And I played with the hues on the generated colors too. I also used a discoloring FO that I am hoping will brown my colors a bit. Who knows what I'll find when I cut into that baby.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes you are newbie. I did for mine. You are free to freestyle your scheme to make it exactly the way you want it.

Dibbles what you did is find too - I just want to get people playing with the wheel and experimenting with what looks good together.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 7, 2016)

I saw kc had been live soapmaking last night but it was later this time so I was sleeping. I was sad I missed it. So glad you decided to join us DeeAnna. I'm sure you will be able to find some colours to work with - with even just one you could go monochromatic


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!
16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....
17. Newbie-I find color choice hard so hoping the wheel will take me places.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 10, 2016)

Everyone is very quiet. How are you all getting on? Any difficulties, questions? Tell us about your progress


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 10, 2016)

My try from this weekend took 2 days to get out of the mold, and was still too soft to cut.  I have been letting the loaf just sit and I will cut it tonight.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 10, 2016)

I've made one try, and will do another. I've been playing around a lot with the color wheel, and I'm actually figuring out why I gravitate to the color combinations I usually choose - I seem to usually be an analogous or monochromatic kind of girl.


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Everyone is very quiet. How are you all getting on? Any difficulties, questions? Tell us about your progress


I am color wheel challenged. I can't seem to get the hang of using an online color wheel.

Well, I watched your video again and realized what was my problem. So now I am less challenged.  I'm not liking the results I am getting, all that much. I will give one of them a try and see if it is more pleasing thru dimensionally.

I'm guessing I'll have to photograph my screen to have a record of the color palette chosen for the specific soap.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 10, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!
16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....
17. Newbie-I find color choice hard so hoping the wheel will take me places. 
18. Dixiedragon - *sings* My coat of many colors....


----------



## PrairieLights (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh my goodness, that color wheel is fun to play with!!!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 10, 2016)

I made my one and only batch for this challenge. I'm fairly happy with it.  While not an exact match, it is close enough for me to be pleased.  I would like to do another, but won't be able to as I have to make my exchange soap


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2016)

Okay, I chose my color palette, recipe and mold.  I'm leaving this fragrance free because I just don't want to deal with the potential problems, especially since I'm traveling and probably won't have more than one more chance to do this before the closing date.  I do want to use up the oils I have with me, but I'm just not sure it's going to work out to make another batch.

The lye solution is cooling on the balcony.  The hard oils are melting and the micas are mixed in a bit of the soft oils from the recipe.  I may just wait to mix it all in the morning as it's getting late here.  But I think I finally have the hang of working with the online color wheel.  So that's progress.  I've been wanting to do that ever since watching Clyde videos and even more since talking with Clyde at SoapCon, so I am so glad you gave us this challenge, *Saponista*.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 11, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!
16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....
17. Newbie-I find color choice hard so hoping the wheel will take me places. 
18. Dixiedragon - *sings* My coat of many colors....
19. nsmar4211 -One I can do in HP! Wheeeee!!! Ok, where are my micas....


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 11, 2016)

Quiet?
I was busy making soap.
I second that the color wheel is fun to play with.
I'm going to try another combination just because I can.
This could be a very dangerous challenge. I may end up buried in soap.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe a primary triad and cosmic swirl....


----------



## earlene (Nov 11, 2016)

I ended up using 3 molds as I had enough batter left over to fill a small butter tub.  Because all I had was the sun (not quite hot enough) and a microwave oven at my disposal, I had to improvise to ensure full gel.  First I sat them on the balcony in the sun, well insulated in towels.  But I was pretty sure the small butter dish size one would not gel.  So I did something I've done only once before.

I CPOP'd in the microwave oven, using the defrost setting.  What's cool about that is that with many microwaves, I can change the defrost setting to different power levels, giving more or less heat.  It worked really well.  I decided to go ahead and do this with all 3 molds just to speed up the gelling process and to ensure I got full gel.  

The recipe I used hardens really fast and requires an early cut, so I have already cut them and I'm really happy with how they turned out.  I used the same color scheme for all, but a different swirling technique for each of the three.  The small one was a spoon swirl with a little tiny spoon, my least favorite of the three. My second favorite is the hanger swirl from the second loaf.  But my very favorite is a variant on a funnel pour I've been wanting to try since I bought this new folding silicone funnel in the canning section not long ago.  I am really pleased with how the cut soaps look from this pour.  I cut them like a slab mold even though it wasn't really a slab; it was a shoe box.  

I got some photos, but my camera is now recharging, so I'll have to wait to get the rest until later.  They still need trimming anyway, so it's just as well.

The cut bars are on a rack under the ceiling fan cooling off.  They are actually still warm.  I may do some of the trimming tonight or I may just wait on that until I get to my next location.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm glad everyone is industriously beavering away on their soaps! I really hate choosing colours, I find it so hard, but the colour wheel really seems to help.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 13, 2016)

I think my first try with the discoloring FO is going to end up a bust. So... I tried again today. I did a circling taiwan swirl, which wasn't looking right. I can't blame anything other than operator error. So I skewered the life out of it. Not too optimistic about this one. Plotting another try, which I hope works out - I only have time for one more.

ETA: Well, once cut the soap actually turned out to be something I like. I'll probably try again for fun, but at least I have an entry if I don't have time.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 13, 2016)

The cosmic swirl attempt was a cosmic fail so...
Hanger swirl triads happen.

I had never had one color out of a group do the soap on a stick thing until that. Interesting experience.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 13, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> The cosmic swirl attempt was a cosmic fail so...
> Hanger swirl triads happen.
> 
> I had never had one color out of a group do the soap on a stick thing until that. Interesting experience.



Do tell which color resulted in soap on a stick?


----------



## Saponista (Nov 14, 2016)

Which colour was it? I find anything with charcoal or titanium dioxide can do that. It's really annoying!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 15, 2016)

Posted my entry since I'm really not too sure I'll have the time to do another. If it ends up that I am able to try again and like it better, I will change the entry. So here is the first try that I did with a discoloring FO (BB Rustic Woods and Rum). My burnt orange turned into a pinky flesh color. And I didn't predict the color change too well so my color wheel was off. But I am getting closer to getting that outlined skinny shimmy that has so eluded every try. ETA: sideways again!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 15, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Oh wow!  Look what I found.  I was looking up the hex code for mulberry when I happened upon this. treasure trove of colors and hex codes.  (http://cloford.com/resources/colours/500col.htm)



Teresa, thank you for posting this. It was very helpful.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm actually having a really hard time with this!!  I tend to pick my colors based on a flower I've seen or a sunset I'm trying to recreate or the toad living in my garage...  Any number of strange but magnificent things in nature attract me and then I add my own twist on it.  So using a color wheel and coming up with a triad or analogous color scheme is totally killing my vibe.    I made a batch that turned out too soft and chalky feeling for some reason (haven't figured that out yet) and when I cut it, there was a penis in there!  (At least I think that's what it is; it's been ages since I've actually seen one...)  Oh my gosh, I laughed my butt off over that!!  I might enter that just because it's funny.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 15, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Do tell which color resulted in soap on a stick?


Red.
The other two behaved well.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 15, 2016)

dibbles, that is so pretty! 

My one and only is on the oven now. I hope the colors end up being true to what I was trying for!


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 15, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I'm actually having a really hard time with this!!  I tend to pick my colors based on a flower I've seen or a sunset I'm trying to recreate or the toad living in my garage...  Any number of strange but magnificent things in nature attract me and then I add my own twist on it.  So using a color wheel and coming up with a triad or analogous color scheme is totally killing my vibe.



I'm with you on this. I've played with the color wheel several times now and I am finding myself just bored with the choices! I have used it to come up with some awesome color schemes... only they were after I moved one or more points from the wheel's pre-chosen ones. ha! 

At any rate I haven't had a spare minute so I might not get around to it this month. I thought I would have a lot of spare time but that's just never the case.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 15, 2016)

As I understand it, it is okay to move a color from the selected one. I used the selected orange color, but lightened it to where I thought the mica would be, based on what I experienced with it before.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes you are free to move the points - perhaps I didn't explain very well. You are free to use the harmonies as a starting point then freestyle away from that to achieve a scheme that you are happy with. The idea was just to play around with the wheel to get something you are happy with. You can also add in extra colours like I added in the black.


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh! I misunderstood then. Now I wish I had saved the one scheme I came up with.... I don't even remember the colors in it after playing around with the wheel so much! lol


----------



## apples (Nov 16, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!
16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....
17. Newbie-I find color choice hard so hoping the wheel will take me places. 
18. Dixiedragon - *sings* My coat of many colors....
19. nsmar4211 -One I can do in HP! Wheeeee!!! Ok, where are my micas....
20. apples - I'll be making one last batch of christmas soaps later (I know I'm late) I got the colour idea from this challenge so I feel like I have to join the fun


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 16, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I'm actually having a really hard time with this!! I tend to pick my colors based on a flower I've seen or a sunset I'm trying to recreate or the toad living in my garage... Any number of strange but magnificent things in nature attract me and then I add my own twist on it. So using a color wheel and coming up with a triad or analogous color scheme is totally killing my vibe. I made a batch that turned out too soft and chalky feeling for some reason (haven't figured that out yet) and when I cut it, there was a penis in there! (At least I think that's what it is; it's been ages since I've actually seen one...) Oh my gosh, I laughed my butt off over that!! I might enter that just because it's funny.


 
Are you sure you're making soap or are you hiding body parts... You made me laugh so hard.


----------



## earlene (Nov 17, 2016)

Newbie, I like how you used the color wheel to get your color scheme for what I now think of as 'newbie's Ribbon Pour technique' I think I may try that to achieve that wood grain look I want, but haven't mastered yet.

Dibbles, your entry is beautiful.

Re: adjusting the shade or intensity of the colors once the color wheel chooses them: I did that, too. I wanted lighter/paler shades especially on the purple end. It was a little tough to accomplish with my big fat finger on this tiny little screen.


----------



## chela1261 (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm just now seeing this. Is it to late to add my name and how do I add it? I have over 50 posts so I can finally do a challenge!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 17, 2016)

chela1261 said:


> I'm just now seeing this. Is it to late to add my name and how do I add it? I have over 50 posts so I can finally do a challenge!


 
Nope, it's not too late.  You have until the 24th to get your entry in.  Go to the first two posts.  The first one has what the challenge is for this month.  The second one has the rules.  Then, find the LAST list of names and quote it (or copy it) and add your name to the end.  Easy peasy.  If you quote it, you'll get the quote brackets at the beginning and the end.  I usually just delete those.  It's easier for me to hit the quote button than copy it.  But I'm lazy like that.


----------



## chela1261 (Nov 17, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!
4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration
5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now
6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time
7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)
8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!
9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!
10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....
11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere
12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!
13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 
14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....
15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!
16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....
17. Newbie-I find color choice hard so hoping the wheel will take me places. 
18. Dixiedragon - *sings* My coat of many colors....
19. nsmar4211 -One I can do in HP! Wheeeee!!! Ok, where are my micas....
20. apples - I'll be making one last batch of christmas soaps later (I know I'm late) I got the colour idea from this challenge so I feel like I have to join the fun 
21. Chela1261 - yay! My very first challenge here!


----------



## chela1261 (Nov 17, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Nope, it's not too late.  You have until the 24th to get your entry in.  Go to the first two posts.  The first one has what the challenge is for this month.  The second one has the rules.  Then, find the LAST list of names and quote it (or copy it) and add your name to the end.  Easy peasy.  If you quote it, you'll get the quote brackets at the beginning and the end.  I usually just delete those.  It's easier for me to hit the quote button than copy it.  But I'm lazy like that.



Thank you TeresaT! I just did it and it was easy.......now on to my soap


----------



## carlyjones (Nov 17, 2016)

chela1261 said:


> 1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!
> 
> 2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still
> 
> ...




22. carlyjones- time to test out the new mica order!!


----------



## carlyjones (Nov 17, 2016)

1.TeresaT - I am ALL about the color!!!

2. KCHaystack - RAINBOWS!!!! Probably not but still

3. doriettefarm - Freestyle color challenge? I'm totally in . . . hopefully I won't make anyone's eyes bleed!

4. dibbles - Going to check out the FOs for a little inspiration

5. BattleGnome - I had a plan for Christmas presents..I may change it now

6. crispysoap - so many colours, so little time

7. Guspuppy - color me in! (sorry for the excessively bad pun)

8. Earlene -So cool! I've been wanting an interactive color wheel challenge!

9. Misschief - time to buy more colorants!

10. Mx6inpenn - have to pick which color to start with.....

11. Penelope Jane - colour, colour everywhere

12. snappyllama - Yay, I will actually be able to get in a challenge now that life has settled down!

13. BlackDog - super creative, Saponista! Looking forward to it! 

14. DeeAnna -- This might turn into a wheel of torture, not a wheel of color, but I'm in....

15. Queennikki-- this is my first challenge super excited!

16. Steve85569 - What could go wrong?....

17. Newbie-I find color choice hard so hoping the wheel will take me places. 

18. Dixiedragon - *sings* My coat of many colors....

19. nsmar4211 -One I can do in HP! Wheeeee!!! Ok, where are my micas....

20. apples - I'll be making one last batch of christmas soaps later (I know I'm late) I got the colour idea from this challenge so I feel like I have to join the fun 

21. Chela1261 - yay! My very first challenge here! 

22. carlyjones - time to test out the new micas!!


----------



## earlene (Nov 18, 2016)

Although I am happy with my entry, I made one more batch today using this month's Challenge criteria. I needed to use up some oils so I can consolidate my packing for our trip back home, which worked out very well, btw. 

I used discoloring fragrance but the colors I chose are dark, so my purpose was to get a darker shade of the colors. 

It's in the oven to encourage gel. I'll cut it tonight. When I packed up my soaping supplies, I kept out what I need for cutting. I don't plan to trim them until I get back home, though.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 19, 2016)

My second attempt is just barely in the molds right now. I think it's my first official soap on a stick. 

I used "Irish Spring type" from Sweet Cakes. I don't know if it accelerated or if I just blended too much. There are no notes in the description about acceleration and they don't have reviews on the product descriptions that would let me know. I also used a new/different recipe with more hard oils. 

Pretty sure my colors are where I wanted them, I'll just have to see when I unmold.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 19, 2016)

First and likely only attempt is in the mold.  I'm happy with my color combo but not sure about the color distribution.  I was going for a white base with 4 color ITP swirl but my slow-trace recipe moved quicker than expected.  When I poured into the white base my colors just kinda sat on top, so I gave it a good stir and hoped for the best but I feel like most of the color is now sitting on the bottom of the mold.  Could've been the FO but I don't remember it being that speedy last time I used it.  Crossing my finger & toes & praying to the soap gods . . . it will be interesting to see what this looks like when I cut tomorrow.


----------



## earlene (Nov 20, 2016)

Black dog, your entry is lovely.

As I mentioned in a previous post I used the online color wheel for another soap. My goal continues to be to achieve success getting a wood-grain look using the ribbon pourethod. Again, no success this time either. Too bad. I think the colors would have been perfect for my hoped for design.

I don't have any pictures of it yet. As soon as I cut it I packed it back into the shoebox (mold) for transport back home.  I'll re-evaluate how I feel about this soap when I unpack it and trim it up in a couple of days. When I cut I wasn't at all happy with the look and wasn't even sure the fragrance came through.


----------



## apples (Nov 20, 2016)

I made the soap for this entry but the colour seems a little off...the green accelerated so much and so chunky that I wasn't really able to swirl (I swirled anyway).and I'm not sure why there are lots of tiny white blotches, happened every time the soap try to gel. It happened to all my Christmas soap. I'm tired of this and keep trying to prevent gelling by putting into freezer/ fridge for 24hrs after molding. Doesn't seem to help. . And I think to myself, Was it the fragrance? Was it the new molds? Was it...

Anyway, if I don't get to make another one by deadline, I'll submit the current one though


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 21, 2016)

I like how my soap turned out, but I'm still waiting for the discoloring FO to discolor more so my soap colors are closer to the color wheel colors. I'm going to wait until the very last minute to photograph and submit my entry. Since I'm traveling on Wednesday to visit family, juggling everything that needs to be done will get interesting.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 22, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I like how my soap turned out, but I'm still waiting for the discoloring FO to discolor more so my soap colors are closer to the color wheel colors. I'm going to wait until the very last minute to photograph and submit my entry. Since I'm traveling on Wednesday to visit family, juggling everything that needs to be done will get interesting.



DeeAnna you knocked it outta the park with your entry, I LOVE IT!  Great minds think alike as far as color scheme . . . even though your brown is achieved via FO instead of mica.  You can't go wrong with Carolyn's DB FO plus you showcased a split lye soap with swirls to boot!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you, Doriette! I'm tickled you like how my soap turned out. I'm pretty pleased with it too, although I wish the FO had darkened more before I took my entry photos. I'm leaving to visit family tomorrow, so I needed to get my entry in tonight or not at all. I figure I'll take my lumps with good grace for my soap not matching my color scheme. Like the judge said one time at a horse show, "I can only judge the horse I see right now in the ring."  And that's okay. I agree our color schemes are similar -- but you added that nice caramel-gold color and I like that a lot. I was doing good to wrap my mind around creating a 2-color scheme -- I'm not sure I am coordinated enough to do 4 colors just yet! Wish photos could include smells -- the scent from Carolyn's Dragon's Blood is quite something.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 23, 2016)

The glycerin lakes of my first attempt which included too much water and to much TD with a discoloring fragrance. My hanger swirl turned out almost perfect but you can barely tell with the craters 



2016-11-23_09-01-22


----------



## newbie (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice entries, everyone! Love them all.


----------



## earlene (Nov 23, 2016)

*DeeAnna*, your soap is so cool looking.  I did the 95% NaOH and %KOH in my entry as well.  And used vinegar instead of water.  

I haven't been soaping with fragrances long enough to know when discoloring color changes occur with specific FO's, but it's kid of cool to incorporate that into the design.  

*BattleGnome,* it looks like you got the Irish Spring Color down, at least as it looks on my monitor.

*apples*, that should make a nice Christmas soap.

*doriettefarm,* your soap is very striking.  Nice job.

*snappyllama,* I just love your design, even if you did 'go overboard', the result is lovely.  I also really like the color combination.

*crispysoap*, pretty soap.  I have yet to try a tiger swirl.

It looks like voting is going to be a challenge!

Thank you for this opportunity, *Saponista*.


----------



## apples (Nov 23, 2016)

Everyone's soaps look so great!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 23, 2016)

All the soaps are beautiful, and I think everyone did a very good job with the color wheel. And how fun was that to play with? Thanks Saponista for thinking up this challenge.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, I finally posted my entry.  I wasn't going to because, honestly, they look like crap and I only had time for the one try.  However, since I signed up first and was all gung ho about it, I had to post.  The best looking as far as color is concerned is the penis soap.  The second nicest one is a teardrop and bean.  Side by side. In a plain grey back ground.   That was actually an end piece.  I don't think I'll do drop swirls anymore.  I actually like circling Taiwan swirls the best.  They're fun and I have no idea what the design inside is going to be.  I also need to branch out more with colors.  I stick to the basics and they don't translate well into soap for me.  I prefer warm colors, but in soap, it seems the cooler colors make the better combinations.  I guess I'm going to have to learn to love blue and green in soap and purple and orange on walls.   I've been knitting like mad and neglecting the soap lately, so I'm probably going to be gone awhile.  For me, at least while I'm still working, soaping is seasonal.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 24, 2016)

My camera was not capturing the soap well . The colors are more vibrant in person. I ended up  doing a pseudo hp/cp batch so I could attempt swirls (I normally do HP),  obviously my technique leaves much to be desired LOL. 

Oh, and I forgot the  FO until AFTER I had already put everything in the mold. Soooo this is a  pretty unscented batch :smile:. Toyed with scooping the white back out and decided to leave well enough alone since I was at pudding stage already. 
Realized whyyyy I don't do swirls and stuff LOL. 

Loved the color wheel though, hope we do more of these so I can play too!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2016)

I am really sorry I didn't get around to making my award winning soap entry.  In actual fact I haven't made soap at all this month.  I really meant to but "things" got in the way.  Congratulations to all those that put up an entry.  I will vote at least.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for your entries everyone I love seeing and hearing about all your tries. I don't like to comment too much on the entries as I wouldn't want to show any favouritism! The entry thread closes on the 24th which is today, but as I am in a much earlier time zone, I like to leave it open until morning to give any latecomers a chance. I am at my biggest event of the year tomorrow so I won't have chance to do it in the morning, but the thread will close and the survey will go up when I get home. I hope that's ok. I am so nervous as I have never done an event like this before. Wish me luck!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 24, 2016)

I decided to enter my attempt. I almost just posted it here but then...
My entry was my first ( of three) attempts at this one. When I made it I was thinking how simple this challenge was but then I tried a second. Failed.
And a third. Not very good but I am slowly improving on the whole color in soap thing.
Sometimes the soap gremlins just pop up out of nowhere.

The entries all look much better than mine so I have no delusions of placing. 
Thank you so much for doing this challenge and hooking me up with the color wheel!

Steve


----------



## Saponista (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/37YRZTX


Thank you very much for all your entries. They are all fantastic and so different from each other! I will PM the password over to all the challenge entrants shortly. Any problems, please let me know.


----------



## newbie (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm having some trouble voting. I have three entries marked and when I click the Done button, it says that I have to check three and three only. I have gone over and over it and have only three clicked, but it won't take it. I tried clicking two and trying, four and backing up, clearing the entire thing then re-clicking, but it will not go. Anyone else having the same difficulty?

Hmmmm.... I changed my answer to just one choice and it completed the voting! Now I can't vote for the other two I wanted.


----------



## earlene (Nov 25, 2016)

newbie said:


> I'm having some trouble voting. I have three entries marked and when I click the Done button, it says that I have to check three and three only. I have gone over and over it and have only three clicked, but it won't take it. I tried clicking two and trying, four and backing up, clearing the entire thing then re-clicking, but it will not go. Anyone else having the same difficulty?
> 
> Hmmmm.... I changed my answer to just one choice and it completed the voting! Now I can't vote for the other two I wanted.



Yes. I cannot get it to take my votes, either.  Same result.  I don't want to try the one vote only, though.


----------



## newbie (Nov 25, 2016)

I wouldn't either try just one. Once it closes, you're done. I sent Saponista a PM. Hopefully she can get it fixed.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yep, same problem here so I also sent a pm...poor Saponista LOL


----------



## Saponista (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry I was asleep, the settings had reverted to one for some reason. If you have voted for only one option then please vote again and I will delete the counts for the single votes from the totals. I'm working all day again today, but hopefully this has fixed it so I will come and check again when I get home tonight.  Sorry about the confusion, I really struggle with survey monkey!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 26, 2016)

Voted!  Thank you Saponista.  

I thought I posted that I was having problems too but that post disappeared or so I thought until I found it at the bottom of the entry thread!  I've deleted it.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 26, 2016)

Fixed! I voted 

Soooooo the soap gremlins even manage to find a soap SURVEY?!?!? Greaaat LOL.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Saponista for hosting the challenge!

That was incredibly tough. Everyone had lovely submissions!

*Newbie*, you nailed all your colors, and your pattern has such movement showing on every bar!
*Dibbles*, that dark blue is fabulous against the orange, and wowza your bars are like a groovy Rorschach butterfly!
*Earlene*, your lavender is spot on, and your pattern totally reminds me 1960s tea-towel my Grandma had (it was somewhere between psychedelic and Jacobean - but just a lot of fun)!
*Blackdog*, your palette and soap are truly identical, and I just want to gush over the tiger stripes and the top and how it all came out and how reminds me of mermaids!
*Doriettefarm*, could your colors be closer to your palette, umm no - they couldn't! I really like how your tiger stripes look like they are falling down - really neat effect!
*DeeAnna*, I just love the colors you picked especially that turquoise, your bars look like a piece a southwestern jewelry! 
*Apples*, I totally dig your red and pink with the greens and am stealing your scheme for my Christmas soap next year, and I adore the Taiwan swirl on top!
*BattleGnome*, When I see your soap, I want to grab a knife, head for a tree in Ireland, and start whittling. You nailed the Irish Spring tones!
*CrispySoap*, I'm a little obsessed with your pink - it's soo pretty, and your pattern is simply lovely! 
*Teresa*, As much as I love your color scheme - my favorite part is seeing your smudging the micas on top to check them. I seriously loved seeing your process! Plus the eggplant - LOVE the eggplant teardrop! 
*Nsmar4211*, Teal is one of my favorites too and an awesome choice to build a color scheme around, and I completely dig the side to side effect  - really pretty!
*Steve85569*, I'm just gonna say it - I adore your pattern and your bars. Yakkety Smackety about the nonsense you wrote about your abilities, those came out awesome! 
*Kchaystack*, Wow those bars are fun to look at - they are so vibrant and the blue is practically electric against the other colors! They remind me of my misspent youth (ahem).
*Mx6inpenn*, Your palette is like spring in a bottle, and your swirls are so wispy and delicate - very ladylike!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 26, 2016)

Voted. You all did a fantastic job; it wasn't easy to choose three. 

Unfortunately, my schedule just didn't allow me to enter this time. Looking at all the pictures was really inspiring, though, and it's great to have another tool in my soap making kit.


----------



## newbie (Nov 26, 2016)

I can't go back and vote again. The survey is just closed to me. Can I send you my two other picks, Saponista, and then you add those to the totals?


----------



## Saponista (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes of course newbie, just PM me your choices. Sorry for the mess up!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 26, 2016)

I love the way you spend time writig lovely comments about all the entries snappy.  Thank you 





snappyllama said:


> Thanks Saponista for hosting the challenge!
> 
> That was incredibly tough. Everyone had lovely submissions!
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 26, 2016)

I need the password so I can vote. Or not. 
I really enjoy the challenges so I'm only mentioning this so the vote count comes out for Saponista. I really love to see what everyone does with these. Helps to keep me inspired.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 26, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> I need the password so I can vote. Or not.
> I really enjoy the challenges so I'm only mentioning this so the vote count comes out for Saponista. I really love to see what everyone does with these. Helps to keep me inspired.



I sent you a PM. I think it is probably in the middle of the night for saponista.


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 26, 2016)

Well, I really really meant to make soap this month, especially EARLY this month, so maybe I could give it out for Christmas, but alas, time got away, as it has a habit of doing. I feel kind of bad voting when I didn't enter, but I did anyway. Good job everyone!!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 26, 2016)

Snappy, another friend of mine also said those bars are very "mermaid"-y lol! I think we're onto something here. 

Guys I think this was the hardest one I've voted in thus far! Dibbles I am soooo jealous of your butterfly! Teach me your ways!


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 26, 2016)

I voted.  These are never easy!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 27, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> Snappy, another friend of mine also said those bars are very "mermaid"-y lol! I think we're onto something here.
> 
> Guys I think this was the hardest one I've voted in thus far! Dibbles I am soooo jealous of your butterfly! Teach me your ways!



Thank you so much, it's very kind of you to say. I can't say exactly how to do it. The first time I tried a circling taiwan swirl I accidentally smudged the top. I meant to try to fix the top with a skewer, but in my frustration mistakenly shoved the skewer to the bottom of the mold and swirled it in a largish loop on one end. I ended up loving that side of the soap more than the 'correct' lotus side. I tried to recreate it somewhat successfully running the skewer along the length of the mold. This time I ran the skewer in a kind of long "S" down the length of the mold and then in reverse the opposite way. And since I was pretty sure this batch was not working out I randomly skewered it some more. I would like to figure out how to do it consistently. Sometimes the soap fairies are just with you. Sometimes it's the gremlins.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm sorry Steve, I definitely typed a message to you, but the server was so slow when I was doing it, it must have timed out or something during the sending process! If you still don't have the password then let me know


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 27, 2016)

I haven't been active for awhile. I just logged on and looked at the entries. Wow! Ya'll made some beautiful soaps. Thanks fir the motivation to get soaping again!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 27, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I'm sorry Steve, I definitely typed a message to you, but the server was so slow when I was doing it, it must have timed out or something during the sending process! If you still don't have the password then let me know



No problem. With Dibbles help I voted.
Difficult choices again.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 27, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I love the way you spend time writig lovely comments about all the entries snappy.  Thank you



I also appreciate snappy's soap reviews.  Especially when she says nice things about my ITP blob-swirl-gone-wrong and saying it looks like some fabulous new twist on a tiger stripe!  Great entries everyone . . . voting was tough as usual!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 27, 2016)

Voted with no troubles. 

Thank you, Saponista, for hosting this challenge. I'm glad I participated because the challenge gave me the incentive to learn more about using a color wheel. I will definitely be using it more in the future -- with its help, I can figure out color combinations that really work, rather than imitate other people's colors or make desperate guesses. 

Again, thank you!!! I'm grateful.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 27, 2016)

Finally voted.  Is it a good or bad thing that I had to narrow it down to 3 from my 7 favorites?


----------



## Saponista (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you so much to everyone for participating. The quality of all the entries this month was absolutely fantastic. 

Now I have the honour of announcing the winners. You all had trouble picking this time evidently as there is a tie for second place between three entrants!! I'm really glad I didn't have a vote as it would have been impossible to choose.

So without further ado I will announce the winners

In first place we have Snappyllama 

In second place we have three of you tied. I don't think that's ever happened before! Congratulations to Dibbles, Doriettefarm and DeeAnna! 

And that means we have Newbie in third place. 

There were only a couple of votes between you all.

Well done to everyone who entered, you all showed some fantastic soaping skills! 

I'm looking forward to having some more time in the new year to be a bit more active and participate in some challenges again. I really do love creative soaping. )


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 30, 2016)

Omigosh!  Thanks everyone. I'm completely shocked. You all have such lovely soaps


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2016)

Congratulations, *Snappyllama,  Dibbles, Doriettefarm, DeeAnna*, and *Newbie*.  All gorgeous soaps!

Thank you, *Saponista* for the challenge.  It was fun and something I had been wanting to do for awhile.  I am glad to have participated.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 30, 2016)

:mrgreen: I'm tickled to be in wonderful company. Thank you! 

And warm congratulations to Snappyllama for landing in the top spot -- it's well deserved. Lovely soap!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 30, 2016)

I am so honored to share 2nd place with Doriettefarm and DeeAnna. Newbie, you are a ribbon pour goddess. And special congratulations to Snappyllama - your soap was stellar and the color matching was spot on! 

Big thanks to Saponista for bringing us this challenge and a new tool to help plan future batches. I do hope to see you back in the challenges as a participant soon!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 30, 2016)

Pinch me, I must be dreaming!  I'm humbled to make the top 3 for 2 months in a row . . . talk about ending the year with a bang!  Big congrats to snappy for 1st place, you nailed the Green Irish Tweed color combo and seriously had me lusting for a bar.  newbie is indeed THE ribbon-pour goddess and continues to blow me away with her mastery of this technique.  Virtual high-fives for dibbles and DeeAnna as well . . . I'm honored to share 2nd place with you lovely gals and your equally lovely soaps


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 30, 2016)

Congratulations to all and most especially the winners.
Thanks to Saponista for hosting too.


----------



## newbie (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow! frankly, I love that we can have 5 people place. I wish everyone could! I love seeing what people come up with every month and I really love this forum.


----------



## crispysoap (Dec 1, 2016)

Well done  especially to you too 5 ladies, but also to everyone that entered!!!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 1, 2016)

Congratulations, Snappyllama, Dibbles, Doriettefarm, DeeAnna, and Newbie. Also congratulations to everyone who entered a soap!  Well done!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 1, 2016)

Everyone did a great job. Congrats to the winners!  And thanks again Saponista


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 2, 2016)

Congrats to the winners! And to all participants, good golly this was a beautiful bunch of soap!


----------



## asmita (Dec 21, 2016)

*Gorgeous Soaps!*

Such gorgeous soaps! Where does one start appreciating and end appreciating. I am so inspired to create soaps from scratch.  Baby steps have been taken. I am so looking forward to becoming eligible to participate in these challenges.


----------

